# Kettering FC, North Hants, - Jan 2015



## Landie_Man (Jan 30, 2015)

So after exploring Pianoforte, we indulged in a meaty meal in The Super Sausage Café; LOL; in Northampton. We had some Birmingham sites on the card but gave them a miss as it was a Monday morning and places were probably going to be busy.

After some research we had a lead on a Kettering site so we decided to follow said lead.

Rockingham Road, formally a football stadum in Kettering, Northamptonshire, was home to Kettering Town F.C. who play in the Southern Football League. This was from 1897 until 2011.
At the time of its closure; Rockingham Road had a capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 was seated.

Our entrance was, interesting to say the least, and it didn’t help matters when we climbed halfway up one of the lighting rigs and then came back down as it was a very busy area.

On exit, Mookster got stuck on top of the fence due to several days of no sleep and I was sat patiently waiting behind him for my turn to hop over. At this point we were spotted by an employee of a neighbouring business who was on a smoke break. After he quizzed us, he fetched a ladder from the Loading Bay of the establishment to help Mookie. It was rude not to use it as well, however a police car simultaneously drove around the corner….

…It turned out a little girl was lost and they were looking for her, so naturally a few guys trespassing didn’t even register on the radar. I hope they found her…. Anyways, on to the pics.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11







*And here is the EPIC FAIL at the end. You couldn’t write this stuff!


VIDEO HERE
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/16218389689/*

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157650547740491/


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice one, been waiting for these too. Sounds like a fun day. 
Cheers for sharing ace photos!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 30, 2015)

You really are on it great photos really should try and get here love the one looking up the flood light


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, did you catch the video?


----------



## mookster (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely not my finest hour being on the top of that fence....


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Least I put an excuse for you lol


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 31, 2015)

Haha, love the video.
Hope they found the little girl, I bet you crapped yourselves though.
X


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Nah. They're just humans the police. No reason to be scared.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2015)

Great collection and the video was brilliant.


----------

